# Never felt this amazing!!!



## titangrrl05 (Aug 5, 2012)

4.5 weeks post-op and I just returned to the gym for the first time. Half way through the 1.25 hour class, I knew that even though the first time I knew about my thyroid was this past May, that I'm sure it has been up & down for years!

I felt AMAZING throughout and after the class! I'm looking forward to starting this year's half-marathon training ~ there's one I've been doing for 6 years on Super Bowl Sunday, and my training starts in a couple weeks.

I don't know how I evergot through all the working out I did feeling that horrible. I didn't know that I felt horrible until now....that I feel normal!

I thank G-d every day for making me a paranoid yuppy who set a pre-conception appointment with my dr, rather than just trying to conceive. I've been saved heartache of problems conceiving (or worse), and I know I'll be a better mom for having been through all this just to get my Precious.

Oh, and I'm not on any meds at this point. I haven't had my 1st blood work yet (2 more weeks) and my 1st appointment with my endo is on the 29th.


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm having the same experience now, post-surgery! I want to take on the world!

Who knows how long I had been struggling with that beast...I mean...FORMER beast!!!

Glad to hear another one of us is thriving after surgery.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's really fantastic, isn't it? I'm so glad you a doing well.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! I am so thrilled for you!!!! Life IS good! Its like you are re-introduced to your old self isn't it? Take care and I wish you continued feel good blessings!!!!!


----------



## aderjane (Sep 11, 2012)

wow! that is so great to hear..............gives me hope that I will get there soon. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

titangrrl05 said:


> 4.5 weeks post-op and I just returned to the gym for the first time. Half way through the 1.25 hour class, I knew that even though the first time I knew about my thyroid was this past May, that I'm sure it has been up & down for years!
> 
> I felt AMAZING throughout and after the class! I'm looking forward to starting this year's half-marathon training ~ there's one I've been doing for 6 years on Super Bowl Sunday, and my training starts in a couple weeks.
> 
> ...


This is the most wonderful news!! How does it feel to feel human again? I thank God also for you getting your life back.


----------



## Alli (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you for posting this!! It really makes me even more anxious to get this monster off my neck!! Glad to hear things are going so well for you !


----------

